# Floor mats – 2009 Murano



## PeacefulMan (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, I just bought a second hand 2009 LE. It has the beige interior. I would like to put some rubber floor mats (beige, ivory..etc). Prices vary and not sure about the quality neither.

Anyone has experience and bought some and what are your impressions about them? There are few brands out there. Can you comment on how they look, quality and where best to buy? 

I’ve been doing some searches online and here are some examples, sometimes not all of them are available in Canada or shippable to Canada!.

The HEXOMAT seem to be well reviewed too, thoughts please?

PS: I hope I posted this in the right section to get best feedbacks.

Lloyd® - Nissan Murano 2009 Rubbertite? All-Weather Protection Floor Mats

Lloyd® - Nissan Murano 2009 NorthRidge? Custom Fit Floor Mats

WeatherTech® - Nissan Murano 2009-2010 All-Weather Floor Mats






Hexomat Floor Mats - Reviews on Hexagon Honeycomb Car Mats & Rubber Truck Floor Mats by INTRO-TECH AUTOMOTIVE

Intro-Tech Hexomat Floor Mats, Intro-Tech Hexomats Floor Liners

Hexomat | eBay

All Weather Hexo | Custom Car Mats | Canada Mats | Canada Mats

Case for Nissan Murano Bluebird March Tiida Teana Duke Qashqai X Trail Car floor mats carpets specific foot mats Customized made-in Floor Mats from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

Which one did you go with?


----------



## PeacefulMan (Mar 27, 2015)

I checked online reviews and seem all like the Weathertech liners for good durable protection. I won't buy it new at full price..just watching online for any used ones for less.


----------

